# degu breeders



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone know of any degu breeders in britain ? other then degutopia


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

If you have a Pets At Home store which stocks rodents near to you then they will likely stock Degus but they will only sell you at least a pair because Degus are not solitary.

I don't know what the situation is with Pets At Home regarding live pets. That aspect as far as I can see has been removed from their main web site but is still included in the local store details where that service is provided. My local store (Dunstable) still stocks live pets including Degus.

The following breeders list might be useful: Degu Breeder list

Degutopia is however the main hub in the U.K.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

There are always loads on Preloved etc too - depends if you want babies though I guess.

They seem to come up on Preloved and Pets4Homes all the time being rehomed for one reason or another. I've seen some really young ones being advertised. 

They are great characters - mine have all died now and am sticking to smaller rodents other than my rabbits and piggies but I do sometimes think 'Aww maybe....' when I see the adverts come up near me!


----------

